
CVS will limit opioid prescriptions to 7 days - ourmandave
http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/22/health/cvs-prescription-restrictions-opioids-bn/index.html
======
kw71
Of course filling more smaller prescriptions will increase their revenue.

Doctor at hospital had me fill a 30 day supply after a back injury, last year,
but it was actually longer because of the weaning schedule.

It would have been great fun to drive to the pharm a week after being released
from the hospital to get another weeks worth of pills when I couldn't push the
goddamn clutch without being paralyzed by pain.

~~~
KekDemaga
>Of course filling more smaller prescriptions will increase their revenue.

How so?

~~~
kw71
Minimum cost for a filled prescription ($10 for one generic valium for
instance) and/or processing fee per order in addition for the cost per pill
for the staff's attention and handling.

------
lkjasldkfjiol
They are talking about CVS Caremark here (A major PBM), this is not CVS
Pharmacy the retail chain. Express Scripts (another major PBM) has already
starting limiting opioids to 7 day supply (since 2 months ago), anything
further requires a medical justification to the PBM provider by the
prescriber. Again the Media likes to blur the lines and cause panic/confusion.

